# Finally a nice day for a bath and pictures



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I have been waiting for such a day as this... a beautiful sunny and warm day that I could bathe a very dirty boy and take pictures of him before he had a chance to roll :lol:


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Drooling on the keyboard...WOW
stunning horse!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my word he is pretty! I love that second picture with his mane going everywhere... Man he floats!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments, I was so happy the day I found him, and so was my mom, who bought him last May 

He is a lot of fun to work with and his 2 girlfriends and 2 daughters are next on the agenda for baths, everyone just got so dirty with all the cold wet weather


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

What stunning photos of such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey how did you get that horse ? Id like one shipped to Texas asap kthnx,. He is absolutely marvelous <3


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I found him originally as a stud ad on Equine.com when I was doing Internet searches to see if I could find my mom's dream horse. Last year when my mom bought him, she travelled to Wisconsin from Washington to pick him up. Only reason his previous owner sold him was because she wanted to focus on her new colt/stallion and didn't want to have two stallions in her barn to promote. Couldn't be happier with him


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He is SO gorgeous, oh my word...!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Ahhhhh gorgeous attack!!! Too much beauty, too much! Yeeeesh that is a beautiful creature!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Drool drool!! He's gorgeous, I love black horses!!


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Love my black horse but I would love it if she had half of his chrome. But alas she has not one white hair. Maybe I'll buy one cause I hate to breed for one. Your boy is soo pretty.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

He is gorgeous. I abo****ely love photo #4 with all the horses staring at him in the background , lol!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

*More Pictures *

Meant to add some more pictures before going to bed last night, but I fell asleep first :lol:

I got one girlfriend and one daughter yesterday in the early evening. Bathed them and took pictures of them as well. It was his daughter's first bath at only ten days old. She did not like getting sprayed with the hose, but she loved getting rubbed by the soapy sponge and dried off with a towel afterwards :wink:


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

woah! he is just soo gorgeous!!! wow  is he an arab?

and she is just too cute!<333


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

equestrianforever said:


> woah! he is just soo gorgeous!!! wow  is he an arab?
> 
> and she is just too cute!<333


He is a purebred arab, out of a Blacklord Arabi daughter and has a lot of Bask in his breeding (mostly his sire line) as well. Homozygous for black as well, very smart and loves peppermints ~a rare treat 

His little girl is such a sweetie, so much fun to play with. Today is looking promising to bathe his yearling daughter (full sister to the baby) and get some nice pictures of her too


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

WOW!!! Stunning!!!!


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

:shock: I think I'm in love. And I'm not a big arab fan, but dang girl! That boy is gorgeous!


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> He is a purebred arab, out of a Blacklord Arabi daughter and has a lot of Bask in his breeding (mostly his sire line) as well. Homozygous for black as well, very smart and loves peppermints ~a rare treat
> 
> His little girl is such a sweetie, so much fun to play with. Today is looking promising to bathe his yearling daughter (full sister to the baby) and get some nice pictures of her too


wow thats amazing! you defintely have to take pictures of his yearling!! lol


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, tuesday wasn't as promising as I was hoping and it was pouring rain on wednesday... but today was a beautiful day. I bathed the yearling and took pictures of her running around the arena. Unfortunately, the nicer camera was unavailable today (it was the one I had been using before) and I had to settle for a camera that didn't do as well at action shots 









































































She is the full sister to the little pinto filly :wink:


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Quite a beautiful boy. You must have fun together.


----------



## mkman111 (Jun 11, 2012)

Omg.... Your dirty boy .....is TheMan!! He is truly a fantastic looking horse


----------



## tonyag26 (Jun 13, 2012)

he's a stunning horse.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, all of them!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I can't wait to do the same to Sir's other girlfriend. Maybe I can bathe her today and take her to the arena for some fantastic shots and video too. She would be all natural with no bridle path in her long flowing mane. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Got his other girlfriend that I really wanted to torment. Although it really isn't torture when she loves the spray of water so much that she is putting her face and neck in the way of where ever I am trying to soak her. She is the only one here that loves her face being sprayed, everyone else would much rather have the water on their backs and butts :lol:

Here is a fun video 




 
























































I took the video of her first, and then took pictures. FYI- she is about 2 months pregnant and we are super excited about this baby. Will be stunning for sure, maybe even my mom's ultimate dream horse that she is really hoping for. But happy and healthy are our main focus, everything else is just icing on the cake :wink:


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

hubba hubba.
if he ends up in my barn it is soooooo not my fault


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

If I may ask where is he from in Wisconsin? I have seen a horse a few years ago that looked JUST like him. Maybe it was? Lol. He's just gorgeous.


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

He is stunning! Such movement and grace, simply beautiful!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Annanoel said:


> If I may ask where is he from in Wisconsin? I have seen a horse a few years ago that looked JUST like him. Maybe it was? Lol. He's just gorgeous.


He came from Baldwin, WI. His sire is still in the area


----------



## 1Riding4Jesus (Dec 23, 2010)

So handsome!


----------

